# Any ladies rocking the Speedy?



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

Hey everyone! I’ve got a Speedy Reduced incoming soon and I started to think that I don’t see too many women rocking the Speedy. It’s definitely taken the lead as a “mans” man watch. But I’ve seen a pic or two out there of women pulling it off well. I don’t care so much about the masses and buy what I like regardless of what’s in style(at least when it comes to watches). 

If your an owner and female, I’d love to see wrist shots! Or if you’ve got a wife/gf/etc that wears one, post up! 

Thanks!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Hi Kat, congrats on the Reduced!










I owned one, and it's a great watch - one of the classics. Looks great in all sorts of situations, and the bracelet is the most comfortable I've tried
And, as you've seen on forums, it looks great on all sorts of other straps too










Sadly my hard drive died a few years ago and I've no wrist shots of the Reduced :-(










I didn't plan to buy mine, I saw it in a CashConverters window, liked the size, and bought it. I'd planned on getting a Speedy some time in the future, but had been put off by the bigger size and particularly thickness of the Pro










In the end, my trusty Soviet Strela (R) (another space watch!) ended up getting all of the wrist time, so I let the Speedy go

Enjoy your new watch, and looking forward to pics
Best wishes
Kath (spooky, eh


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

OhDark30 said:


> Hi Kat, congrats on the Reduced!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!! I actually forgot I started this thread. Haha. Yes, I got it and absolutely love it. It wears perfect on my wrist and love the look and feel! Thanks for your input! Maybe you can get another Speedy one day! Here's a pic of mine










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OhDark30 (Oct 2, 2012)

Excellent - it looks great on you!
Love your dog!

And I just found a bonus wrist shot of my Speedy









I preferred the elegance of how it *looked* on the bracelet, but the lighter *feel* of other straps, if that makes sense

Best wishes and enjoy your sunshine
Kath


----------



## katfromTN (Dec 31, 2017)

OhDark30 said:


> Excellent - it looks great on you!
> Love your dog!
> 
> And I just found a bonus wrist shot of my Speedy
> ...


Looks great!! Especially love the strap! I haven't ventured into other straps yet as I'm still in honeymoon phase with the bracelet. Very cool

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kylevuong (Jul 18, 2018)

I have a Speedmaster Reduced 3539.50 and sometimes my wife wears it for casual outfit. I will take some photos of her wrist shots next time. It's quite rare to see a Speedmaster on a lady. To me it's impressive!


----------



## phthano (Apr 3, 2016)

I used to have a Speedmaster Date and while it was a beautiful watch, I didn't like the circa 1999 bracelet on it. But if you put it on a band I can definitely see how that would be a great watch for a woman considering the size (39mm). Sometimes, a nice watch is just a nice watch.

Sent from my ASUS_Z01RD using Tapatalk


----------



## Kgriffin18 (May 23, 2016)

My wife wears my Speedy all the time...she loves it.


----------



## fiona_jdn (Sep 29, 2015)

katfromTN said:


> Thanks!! I actually forgot I started this thread. Haha. Yes, I got it and absolutely love it. It wears perfect on my wrist and love the look and feel! Thanks for your input! Maybe you can get another Speedy one day! Here's a pic of mine


That looks great on you! Is it a 39mm watch? I like the look of the Speedy, but thought it might be too big on me. But your wrists are petite, so maybe I should start saving. Hope you're still enjoying it


----------



## TroutRunner (Jan 10, 2012)

My wife is looking into the newer Speedy 38's. The particularly likes the Orbis Blue, Cappuccino, and the deep grey with diamonds. She already has an AT and we'd like to add a color dial or darker dial. Loved the pics above. 

I don't think 38 is too big, try it on and rock it!


----------



## Cat91 (Apr 2, 2006)

Years ago I had a Speedy and sold it, the case back had a design of a fish that stood out from the case and cut into my wrist! It was a tough one to wind, also. But it would take a beating, and I liked it. Used the proceeds to buy a Breitling Cosmonaute that I still have.


----------



## Burgs (Apr 19, 2015)

The 11/29/19 Hodinkee online newsletter has photos of NASA Astronaut Nicole Scott rocking her diamond encrusted Speedmaster. |>


----------



## morsegist (Nov 7, 2010)

I got my wife a Speedmaster with a black leather strap after she saw Stanic Katic with one in the Castle TV show. It's pretty cool. But... difficult to wind. She now favors her Apple Watch Series 5, Hermes version. That's pretty cool too....


----------



## laredy26 (Aug 17, 2019)

See this looking good on a lady’s wrist too


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MHe225 (Jan 24, 2010)

My wife never wanted her own, but did occasionally wear my 3572.50 Mitsukoshi conversion









The photo gives the impression that the Speedmaster is way too big for her - it's just the angle and proximity to the camera - fit was excellent.
Watch definitely looks better on her wrist than on mine ;-)


----------



## woofwatch (Jan 12, 2020)

I'm loving the look of this watch. Another one to put on my list.


----------



## nami13 (Sep 14, 2015)

I wear a white Speedy 38; mine is the older model.


----------



## Shirleyy (Jul 31, 2020)

I love my speedy reduced on its horween vintage leather strap 😍


----------

